# Global ECO Wholesale Trade and Fashion Show (Environmental Tradeshow)



## Rodney

A FREE Invitation to attend the *Global Eco Wholesale Trade and Fashion Show*.


*Exhibitor Space still Available:*

*What
*Environmental Wholesale Trade Show.
Eco is the acronym for environmentally conscious and organic. ECO's invitation is for exhibitors from around the world that support sustainable lifestyles. 

*Where*
Venetian Hotel, Grand Ballroom, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

*When 
*

The ECO Show is February 12 - 15, Monday through Thursday and held in conjunction with the ASAP Global Sourcing Show. The nearby MAGIC Show is February 13 - 16. 
(total attendance for this week for all shows is 100,000 plus) 

*Why*

To connect green and conventional buyers with eco and health suppliers and to explain to conventional retailers why to go green...in an extraordinarily fashionable way ! 

The Global ECO Trade Show is a one-of-a-kind wholesale show, focused on earth-friendly fashionable clothing designs, textile products and ECO information. 

*Focus* 



To provide existing eco retailers an Eco trade show and to
explain to conventional retailers how to convert 200 - 600 square feet of 
under-performing retail space into green boutiques.

Sponsors: Sportif, SustainLane, Indigenous Designs, Cape Fear Apparel, Eco-Innovations, Jonano, Environmental News Network and Eastern Warmth. 

*Exhibitors:* 


 Cape Fear Apparel, Toggery by Kate D'arcy, Jonano, Julia's Designs, Naturepedic, Bgreen Apparel, Sense Organics, Ecobaby Organics, Silk City, Sharibe, Asha Imports, Friendly Cottons, Peoples Hemp, Eastern Warmth, Clothing of the American Mind.


*Options for Exhibitors:*

Full Booth ($2,800 (unfurnished) to $3,800 (furnished)
Half Booths ($1,400) 
($2,000 plus 15% commission on approved orders that emanate from the show. We will represent your collection from our sales booths.
For $500, We will give out 1000 pieces of your literature to bona fide retailers.

Eco Fashion Show, February 12th, 6:00 PM www.CompassionateFashionCollective.com


----------

